# HELP blotchy blush!



## Evey (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok, so I have this HUGE problem with my blush. I can NEVER get it to look smooth. It always looks blotchy or too dark on certain spots. I don't know if it's my brush, technique, or makeup application before hand or maybe all three...my foundation sometimes becomes blotchy throughout the day as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What are your suggestions girls?! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 6, 2008)

I had the same problem. It could be the brush but I use an angeled blush brush to apply it smoothly. I also apply my rubenesque paint pot as a base and then apply my blush. It works!


----------



## Evey (Mar 6, 2008)

^ Love your makeup in your avatar =D


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 6, 2008)

^^Thank you! Its one of the many Kim K. looks I try to do. haha


----------



## Evey (Mar 6, 2008)

HAHA You're welcome! THAT'S WHO YOU REMIND ME OF!!!! I was lookin and lookin like, who does she look like?....Looks hot!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 6, 2008)

I highly recommend the 187 or 188 brushes for blush.   It blends out extremely naturally.  You could also try a face primer before foundation and blush. Or you could use a neutral or pinkish cream color base very lightly before applying blush. After your blush is on you could try to use a light spritz of Fix +.  I still touch up my blush in the middle of the day.  Oh and be conscious of touching your face. I didn't realize how much i did it until I tried to stop, lol.


----------



## Evey (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Pumpkin!!! I think I need to invest in some primer and a good blush brush. I think the problem with mine is that it's a little too packed together if that makes any sense? That and it has a flat top. Kind of like a kabuki brush but without the tapered end.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 7, 2008)

Exfoliation, primer, and powder. Keep brushes super clean-skin oil on brushes can cause uneven application.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 7, 2008)

Maybe you should buff your blush with a kabuki after applying? Whenever my powder is a bit splotchy anything that goes on top like blush and highlighter will be like that too, so after you're done with foundation really blend and buff everything in.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 7, 2008)

*a little dab of ur face moistruizer underneath powder blush helps alot, just let it dry in b4 u apply ur blush*


----------



## Evey (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_*a little dab of ur face moistruizer underneath powder blush helps alot, just let it dry in b4 u apply ur blush*_

 
COOL, i think I'll try that tomorrow....


THANKS LADIES FOR ALL YOUR SUGGESTIONS!


----------



## user79 (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_*a little dab of ur face moistruizer underneath powder blush helps alot, just let it dry in b4 u apply ur blush*_

 





I think that would be counter-productive actually, the oils can transfer to the brush and cause streaking. Powder to powder, creams to creams, as they say in makeup.

The best makeup application is having a perfect canves, aka your skin. I'd look at how your skincare routine might be affecting your application, like maybe you need to exfoliate, or use different products if your skin is dry or patchy.

Also, using a face pimer would help glide the products on more smoothly and evenly.


----------



## aeni (Mar 7, 2008)

If it's looking dark or blotchy, take a white sponge and blend it out/remove some/add a little bit of foundation over it.

How old's your blush too?


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 7, 2008)

I usually get patchy blush when my skin's not in good condition so I would advice that you practice exfoliation if you're not. in you case you should also try using a make-up base to create a smooth canvas on your skin before applying make-up. you may also try using different types of blushers like cream, stain, liquid, etc. I find those to look smoother throughout the day because sometimes powders come off easily during humid times.


----------



## Evey (Mar 7, 2008)

I wash, exfoliate, and moisturize every day before I put on my makeup...my skin isn't dry or patchy...that's why I've been wondering why my blush looks funky. I apply my foundation and concealer then buff it with a kabuki brush to smooth it out and it looks good but once I put the blush on it just doesn't look even. I might try using a cream blush and see if that makes a difference...what are your opinions on cream blushes?


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 7, 2008)

I love cream blushes for the way they look on my skin...but make sure you blend, blend, blend!  I  use my IPP over any kind of blush I wear and it really evens things out.  You might try using the Stila #1 brush.  I loooooove it!  It puts the right amount of color in the right areas.  I've never used MAC brushes before, so can't help ya there, sorry.


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Evey* 

 
_I wash, exfoliate, and moisturize every day before I put on my makeup...my skin isn't dry or patchy...that's why I've been wondering why my blush looks funky. I apply my foundation and concealer then buff it with a kabuki brush to smooth it out and it looks good but once I put the blush on it just doesn't look even. I might try using a cream blush and see if that makes a difference...what are your opinions on cream blushes?_

 
does your face get oily during the day? cuz that tends to make blush look blotchy as well.

cream/liquid blushers actually give a pretty good effect once you get the hang of using it. I won't recommend it if you use a heavy foundation though. You can apply it after your foundation and before your powder. It even looks great without any foundation. Just cream blush and a dust of powder to set it. It gives a very natural "under-the-skin" look as opposed to powder blushes that at times may look puffy if not properly blended


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 9, 2008)

Same thing happens to me...my blush looks cakey and you can see my pores. Now, I exfoliate, prep+prime... use a cream blush and blend it out with my 187 brush and then use a angeld blush brush to apply some powder blush on my cheeks. I really like to mix the cream and powder blushes together.

Also, a MA recommended that a spray some mineral water to hydrate my skin and keep my makeup looking fresh all day. Here is the one I got, but I have not used it yet:

Sephora: Evian Mineral Water Spray: Moisturizers

Hope it helps and keep us posted girl!


----------

